# Picture of Baby Booth our dove



## Sweets (Apr 14, 2010)

Hello 

Thought i'd share a picture of Booth, our laughing turtle dove. 
My sister & I hand raised him from a little tiny thing (got him from the vet we were working at, because he would have been euthanised )

This is him when he was very small










This is Boothy now 









We're pretty sure he's a male because he coos at us alot! Especially at my feet & when we got upstairs and he sees us, he sticks his back end up in the air & starts cooing!

He's a lovely dove. Hope you like the pictures.
Katie.


----------



## Noahs helper (Jul 20, 2009)

Love the pictures Katie! You should be very proud, he's precious!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice job! He's very pretty


----------



## Sweets (Apr 14, 2010)

Thankyou 
We all love him so much, he's a great bird.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Those birds in your country are so very beautiful and a very very lucky little bird.c.hert


----------



## Sweets (Apr 14, 2010)

Thankyou! 
Doves are so beautiful aren't they  We're lucky to have a little guy like him.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

He is really beautiful..!


I know that 'look' too...!


----------

